# Anyone ordering from Olivers new list



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

There is some fish I want but It doesn't add up to his minimum. If anyone is ordering I would like to get in on it and I will split shipping.

Gary


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

I might be interested, was planning on doing an order anyways, he said he;s currently out of what I want but will get more in roughly 2 weeks.


----------

